# board size..?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

hi there, i am a beginner snowboarder and i need to go buy and board and everything. what size of board am i supposed to get??? im about 5"5-5"6, 120lbs. shoe size 6 (female). and are the bindings gonna be the same size as my boots?? 
thanks.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

149-152 i think... are you going to a shop or buying online?


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

The_Guchi said:


> 149-152 i think... are you going to a shop or buying online?


I think that would probably be too tall. I think something between 146-149 would be better.
As for boots, you should probably try a few different sizes, they will probably be close to your shoe size. Boots should be snug, your toes should barely touch the front, but your heel shouldn't move. A little bit of movement is okay, but it you're heel is sliding around then the boot it the wrong size.
You'll probably go with medium binding


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

neversummerFTW said:


> I think that would probably be too tall. I think something between 146-149 would be better.
> As for boots, you should probably try a few different sizes, they will probably be close to your shoe size. Boots should be snug, your toes should barely touch the front, but your heel shouldn't move. A little bit of movement is okay, but it you're heel is sliding around then the boot it the wrong size.
> You'll probably go with medium binding


ya your right 152 is too big most likely but 149 is pretty good i bet


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

okay awesome, thanks !


----------

